# Waterless wash



## lessh2o (Sep 3, 2009)

What is the best waterless wash and why that you have used?

Im using 3d at the mo but just got a sample from starbrite which is quite good and smells nice.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

The best I have used is one that isnt available over here, and is a formulation for 1 particular business. 

It's very safe, cleans really really well and leaves an incredible slick gloss finish. Its a brilliant product IMHO. While its a great formulation, it;s also helped by the mister it's supplied with, as it gives you an even fine mist of product on a panel, helping safe and effective cleaning with only small amounts of product used.

I doubt you'll find too much opinion in this thread except the usual 'bashing' of waterless products by people who claim they cant possibly work. A few use waterless products but as 99% of people here think the only way to wash a car is foam it to death, 2 buckets and loads of rinsing...:lol:


----------



## Relaited (Jan 27, 2009)

Damon,

I have not seen the vocal majority coming out so hard against "waterless" lately.

Either they have silently converted, or ... the model they have professed so loudly and violently has not been able to sustain them through this challenging economic time.

Either way, I am glad they have been silenced


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> The best I have used is one that isnt available over here, and is a formulation for 1 particular business.


Haway Damon which one ?
Theres a definate place for good effective safe waterless washes.


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

i have been using the Chemical Guys One i still do the wash when i gets bad. but like this week when its just a bit of dust, so ill use this. and don't really care about a few swirls tbh im not that religious enough to search for the holy grail of detailing :thumb:


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

I always end up going back to Pro Shine (yes, yes the one from the shopping channel lol) which works the best for me and the wax finish seems to last for around 1-2 months


----------



## EH_Fella (Jul 26, 2008)

Tried ONR with some very useful help from BP in other threads. I helped my old man clean his car the other day (long story, it was mum's car so need I say more?!) - 2 bucket method with hose and I felt really dirty. I might look into other products but to be honest I'm pretty happy with it


----------



## DOSIMAN (Sep 21, 2009)

*Waterless Car wash*



Bigpikle said:


> The best I have used is one that isnt available over here, and is a formulation for 1 particular business.
> 
> It's very safe, cleans really really well and leaves an incredible slick gloss finish. Its a brilliant product IMHO. While its a great formulation, it;s also helped by the mister it's supplied with, as it gives you an even fine mist of product on a panel, helping safe and effective cleaning with only small amounts of product used.
> 
> I doubt you'll find too much opinion in this thread except the usual 'bashing' of waterless products by people who claim they cant possibly work. A few use waterless products but as 99% of people here think the only way to wash a car is foam it to death, 2 buckets and loads of rinsing...:lol:


--------------------------------------------------------------------------I have got into car detailing services . Has any one used EUROCHEM Uk products . How about their quality ? Which product did you use .


----------



## DOSIMAN (Sep 21, 2009)

I have got into car detailing services . Has any one used EUROCHEM Uk products . How about their quality ? Which product did you use . 

can it be used on really dirty /muddy cars ?

Also can any one suggest a suitable software to manage franchise operations in this business .


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

i used one called auto mirage at truckfest, it was a dry shampoo with added carnuba and montan wax. came with a heavy duty waterless cleaner which was great on wheels and lower half for shifting the grime.

must say i was impressed with the finish it gave. i wouldnt use it on a really dirty car unless it was going forward for correction. but as a quick wipe down or light soiling clean it was fantastic. i used it with a blue plush mf towel for the first wipe over. then a second buff over with a polishing microfibre.
it was a doddle to use and worked well on a quite heavily soiled car. the heavy duty cleaner even shifted baked on wheel crud. which surprised me.


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

While not technically waterless, ONR is the best I have used.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

*There's No Going Back - Ever!*

Waterless wash has not only been a revelation to me, it's made car cleaning
so much easier I actually enjoy doing it again! (mebbe it's also the results I
enjoy!) For me, ONR does the lighter cleaning and GL Showroom Shine, was
called "Pro Shine", is held in reserve for the heavier cleaning. As the GLSS
leaves a coating of carnauba it also helps top up the Harly Wax coating. 
Simples...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## timbo4321 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hello, I use a product called Pro-Shine that I get from Ebay. Doesn't smell much of anything except petrol distillate, but gets the cars nice and clean. One bottle lasts all year on two cars. I never let the cars get dirty enought that I can't use this stuff, maybe cleaning once a week or every couple of weeks depending on the weather, so the shine lasts long enough between cleans. It is supposed to have wax, don't .know how much but enough to potect til' the next clean. I don't suffer from swirls, even on soft Japanese paints basically because I'm only cleaning road film off, so its very easy to use. Bugs and tar are removed without much effort and I found I can clean the car windows with the same stuff. How easy can it get?

Peeps have their favs and preferences about washing and cleaning. I can't get the hose and bucket to the car easily so walking out the house with a bottle of pro-shine and a few MF's suits me fine. A clean doesn't take long and I can do a clean as often as I like without upsetting anyone. Hope this helps.

Cheers, Tim


----------



## DOSIMAN (Sep 21, 2009)

*heavy duty cleaner*

is it some kind of heavy duty vaccum cleaner . Can you give deatils of it.


----------



## fonzi83 (Aug 4, 2009)

I can understand that with Waterless will not be scratched your car? RIGHT ?
What if the car is very dirty ... ?


----------



## timbo4321 (Aug 23, 2009)

fonzi83 said:


> I can understand that with Waterless will not be scratched your car? RIGHT ?
> What if the car is very dirty ... ?


A) Don't let it get so dirty, but if that is unavoidable, then
B) Use common sense

Hope this helps


----------



## fonzi83 (Aug 4, 2009)

OK Clear ... understood
thanks buddy :thumb:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

fonzi83 said:


> What if the car is very dirty ... ?


You just adjust your technique accordingly...

Use the ONR as a kind of pre-soak... i.e. spray and leave it, then come back
with another spray. If there is dirt movement with the 2nd spray, then very 
carefully do your 1st wipe - use your judgement on whether or not the cloth
needs to be rotated or turned over. If there isn't any dirt movement, then 
leave it a bit longer. You can always add a spray between wipes too.

At first, it seems like a drawn out process, but as you get accustomed to it,
so your speed improves. Eventually, you'll be confident that you could do a
dirty car quicker than getting out and putting away all the paraphernalia that
is usually associated with car washing. You can't have have too many MFs!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## fonzi83 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks a lot Steve :thumb:


----------



## Relaited (Jan 27, 2009)

I always ask someone to define “very dirty”. Then I ask how many cars they have done with the model. If they reply none, then it will lead quickly into an emotional argument. Seeing is believing. I am amazed at how dirty a car can be and still be cleaned, shined and protected all in 1 step, you do not need a blower to get all the water out of the cracks. And if the customer rolls down the window to say thank you, they do not curse the streaks on the way home. 
I have done a couple “muddy” cars, not super off roading, only because they wanted a detail, not just a wash. If an off roader wants a wash, either take out the pressure washer, or send them to someone else. Or, hybrid the model, typically the mud is only belt high, so use waterless or No Rinse on the rest … won’t have to come back and re do the windows!
Also, if you are detailing … let’s just say that some excessive dirt is going to mar … wouldn’t you be correcting that minor stuff in the detail? Never really understood the concern.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Relaited said:


> I always ask someone to define "very dirty". Then I ask how many cars they have done with the model. If they reply none, then it will lead quickly into an emotional argument. Seeing is believing. I am amazed at how dirty a car can be and still be cleaned, shined and protected all in 1 step, you do not need a blower to get all the water out of the cracks. And if the customer rolls down the window to say thank you, they do not curse the streaks on the way home.
> I have done a couple "muddy" cars, not super off roading, only because they wanted a detail, not just a wash. If an off roader wants a wash, either take out the pressure washer, or send them to someone else. Or, hybrid the model, typically the mud is only belt high, so use waterless or No Rinse on the rest … won't have to come back and re do the windows!
> Also, if you are detailing … let's just say that some excessive dirt is going to mar … wouldn't you be correcting that minor stuff in the detail? Never really understood the concern.


Do you use a waterless product that can be applied while the car is still damp or wet? I used dry wash and guard a few years ago and was really impressed but the car has to be completely dry to start with.


----------



## Relaited (Jan 27, 2009)

I tried this for a while, see if I could come up with a solution for either those that refused to accept, or had legitimate customer bases that needed pressure washing.

First, I think the dirt is only waist down, so you don’t need it all over.

Second, I was experimenting at a local coin operated self serve, so I pressure washed the top layer, but I still needed to get off the grime layer that is not removed by the pressure.

The waterless I use is in concentrate, so if there was water on the car, then I went with a stronger dilution, using the water on the vehicle. Kind of worked, I gave up, I liked the traditional way.

But you may want to start with some of that thinking is you are so inclined.
jim


----------



## charger17 (Mar 28, 2006)

A couple of months ago I started trialling Mark-Vs Glisten paint sealant as a waterless wash. Mixed 2 parts Glisten with 1 part water, spray on, wipe over with a damp towel and then buff. Having never really been a fan of waterless washes I have to say I've been very impressed, none of the 4 cars I've been testing it on have shown any signs of swirling or scratching to the paint. The cars can be wet or dry when you start, so if you feel the need to remove any excess dirt first there is no need to dry the car before applying. I'll be interested to see how it works through the winter months.


----------

